# Sponsorhip Criterias for a non profit making firm



## Sirish (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi its Sirish here,
I am a PR holder, 32 years old. Its been just over a year since i got my PR.
I wanted to open a business relating to community welfare either inside Suburban areas or Regional areas doesn't matter. If I do open up a business then, what would i have to do to register a business? Since it will be a non profit making organisation, what are the paper works that i will need to disclose?
If i do sponsor someone for PR? How long do i have to wait after I open up a business? Can I apply for the ENS straight away?

What would be the other criterias to fullfill ??

A little help would be greatly appreciated.
thank you in advance.


----------

